

Silicon Valley is just a state of mind - mcxx
http://blog.seedcamp.com/2007/11/silicon-valley-is-just-state-of-mind.html

======
pg
_Just_ a state of mind? States of mind are the most powerful forces in the
world (way more important than e.g. natural resources) and one of the hardest
things about a place to change.

